# SWT: swt-pi-gtk-3139 in java.library.path (Woher nehmen?)



## matthiasS (3. Aug 2006)

Hi,

nachdem ich eine Weile Erfahrung mit Swing und AWT sammeln konnte, wuerde ich mich nun gerne mit SWT beschaeftigen. Stoße allerdings bereits zu Beginn auf ein Problem. Nach Eintippen, meines Beispiel-Codes in Eclipse und Hinzufuegen der Library org.eclipse.swt_3.1.0.jar als externe jar-Datei erhalte ich nach Ausfuehren des Programms folgenden Fehler: no swt-pi-gtk-3139 in java.library.path. Ich weiß, dass ich die swt-pi.jar ebenfalls hinzufuegen muss, da ich hier unter Linux die GTK Version verwende. Nur fehlt diese Datei im plugin Verzeichnis. Es gibt ein Archiv mit dem Namen : org.eclipse.swt.gtk.linux.x86_3.1.1.jar. In ihr ist zumindest die Datei libswt-pi-gtk-3139.so enhalten - Wie ich damit umgehen soll, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Auch beim library Path, bin ich mir unschluessig, wie dieser Aussehen soll. In org.eclipse.swt_3.1.0.jar befindet sich beispielsweise kein os Verzeichnis, so wie es in vielen Texten beschrieben ist.
Weiß jemand, wie ich an diese jar komme, oder gibt es einen anderen Weg das Problem zu beheben? Habe bereits gesucht und gesehen, dass ich nicht der einzige mit diesem Problem bin, alldings blieben alle Fragen in diese Richtung unbeantwortet.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## AlArenal (3. Aug 2006)

Wüprdest du Eclipse 3.2 benutzen, könntest du dir unter Help -> Cheat Sheet mal die SWT Hello World Anwendung ansehen, bzw. das dazu geschriebene Cheat Sheet.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (3. Aug 2006)

www.eclipse.org/swt -> Downloads


----------



## matthiasS (3. Aug 2006)

dankeschoen - scheint zu funktionieren!


----------

